# Multi Window Mod VZW Galaxy Note 2 SCH-I605



## aczm1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just thought I would tease you guys with the window mod I found. Works like a charm. As you can see by the screenshot I have Chrome, Facebook, 2 different angry birds, and Netflix currently working. Let me know if I should make a thread about how to do it or maybe a video if im feeling energetic.


----------



## MLP85 (Mar 12, 2012)

Are you modding each apk in multi view or did you mod multi view itself ... I've been modding the apks but as far as I know nothing has been posted about modding multi view so depending on your method I'd say go for it

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

aczm1988 said:


> Just thought I would tease you guys with the window mod I found. Works like a charm. As you can see by the screenshot I have Chrome, Facebook, 2 different angry birds, and Netflix currently working. Let me know if I should make a thread about how to do it or maybe a video if im feeling energetic.


Yes sir, please write up a tutorial for this if this is a mod for multi view. Like the poster above me mentioned, I know about modding the apks, but decided not to go through all of that if an update to the app will only take it away and I would have to do them all over again. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## MLP85 (Mar 12, 2012)

Forgot screenshot

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## aczm1988 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ah OK wasn't sure if anyone knew how to mod individual apks for multi view. That's what I'm doing but only want a few so its no big deal. On another note were either of you able to get gmail working? I'm getting error when trying to compile the apk.


----------



## Dafryinpan (Dec 20, 2011)

I have a working inverted Gmail. I'll trade you for ChompSms

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## MLP85 (Mar 12, 2012)

I think we should just start a thread and share with the community... 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1479322&d=1352834170
Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki

Here's a link to the note 10.1 forums gmail apk they have helped me out.... Show um some love so far it works flawlessly


----------



## MLP85 (Mar 12, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1985240

Here's another hope it saves you some time 
Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

Over on xda there is a thread where someone figured it out and i confirm its working.


----------



## MLP85 (Mar 12, 2012)

Agree it works great.. make sure to switch modded apks out to avoid future headaches

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------

